# Has anyone ever worked a double shift before?



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm very desperate for money right now, and I need a source of income. I don't have my driver's license, and I live in a small town where public transportation is practically nonexistent. And as soon as I finally find someone to teach me how to drive, my car has problems. >_<;;

I do live near a hospital, and it only takes me about 15 minutes to get there by foot. There is an opening for a hospital clerk, and a high school diploma and some computer skills are all that is required.

Problem is...it's a double shift on weekends. 

I'm really nervous because I've never worked a regular 8/40 job before, less long a double weekend shift. Is it doable? Will I go crazy for 16 hours?

EDIT: And I need to clarify that this is a back-to-back double shift. 16 hours on both Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I've worked double shifts before, and although they're doable, it will take a toll on your mental and physical health if you're doing it for a long time. Just be careful if you decide to do it, make sure you get enough rest beforehand and eat a healthy meal since you will need all the energy you can get.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Never forget to take snacks.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

You can do it, just take it easy and don't give in to time or high performance pressures.. you're there to do a job, all that matters is that you do it, otherwise, remind yourself to take it in stride.


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

tangosthenes said:


> You can do it, just take it easy and don't give in to time or high performance pressures.. you're there to do a job, all that matters is that you do it, otherwise, remind yourself to take it in stride.


This *10

I considered double shifts as favors for managers that treat me well. Solitary work I find stressful for long periods, but in teams there's always affirmation for going beyond the call of duty.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

when I was a tree surgeon years ago we would do emergency clean up for the power company's after a tornado/hurricane/ice storm and for the 1st 48 hours work non stop. then we would work 20 hour days at 7 days a week for at least 2-4 weeks before having our 1st day off


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

It isn't too bad but you might want to get a themos of coffee and hit that later in the shift. Also, if there's mentally heavy stuff, do it right away as you will get more and mroe tired as the shift wears on.


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Normally I would never do double shifts on weekends but since it's an 8/40 schedule you should be okay. If I were you I would start an exercise program involving a lot of cardio to raise your energy levels so you can better cope with working 16 hours straight. Otherwise receiving two days off every two weeks should be good. Also, how much does the position pay? If it's at or near minimum wage, you probably shouldn't consider it as anything other than a temporary job for some money.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

I imagine you could handle it. I'd follow suggestions like taking coffee with you, a caffeine shot can help a lot. I also might recommend you try to tire yourself with exercise the night before the first shift so you'll be more sleepy at bedtime and sleep deeper. Personally, I'd get sleeping pills or supplements as well to make sure I go to be on time (find a happy-medium dose and you'll be able to fall asleep on time and more likely stay there through the night without grogginess the next day).


If you're really getting desperate for money then I'd suggest to buck up and give it a shot  lol. You don't need to stay there forever if you don't like it. Just something to fund life with in the meantime.


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

Just remember that when you are working 16 hours a day there is nothing you can do but work and sleep. Don't even try to plan anything else because it will reduce your sleep and there is no time to catch back up when working 16 hour days. I actually liked it for short bursts of time because it made life simple, but it start to get really lonely after a while.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

a1b2c3d4 said:


> Just remember that when you are working 16 hours a day there is nothing you can do but work and sleep. Don't even try to plan anything else because it will reduce your sleep and there is no time to catch back up when working 16 hour days. I actually liked it for short bursts of time because it made life simple, but it start to get really lonely after a while.


If you have time during the week to catch up it isn't as bad. When I was in college my work scheduled used to literally be get done with class at 4:30pm and drive 140 miles (a little over 2 hours), work from about 6:30-7PM until 12:30-1am depending when the AS400 came up. Then I'd be to work at 6am to work until 12:30-1am again depending on the AS400. Then I'd come to work at 6am again and be there until I had my 40 in. I'd often go out Friday nights and Saturday nights were definitely my night to party. Now during the week, I had class on a set schedule, 12:30-4:30pm in a block fashion. I could sleep in during the week and catch up.

If you can sleep in during the week and catch up, then try to maintain a social life if you have it. If you can't catch up during the week @*a1b2c3d4 *is definitely pretty solid and will help prevent you from burning out.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

HFGE said:


> Normally I would never do double shifts on weekends but since it's an 8/40 schedule you should be okay. If I were you I would start an exercise program involving a lot of cardio to raise your energy levels so you can better cope with working 16 hours straight. Otherwise receiving two days off every two weeks should be good. Also, how much does the position pay? If it's at or near minimum wage, you probably shouldn't consider it as anything other than a temporary job for some money.


Maybe I didn't explain myself too well. I would be _only_ working on Saturdays and Sundays. Nothing else for the rest of the week. On the surface that wouldn't seem too bad, but cramming 32 hours into a weekend still sounds intimidating. And I'm not sure what it pays...I'm just that desperate.

Some other positions opened up that are closer to a more traditional schedule and I applied for them, so maybe I won't have to do this. ^_^U


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Maybe I didn't explain myself too well. I would be _only_ working on Saturdays and Sundays. Nothing else for the rest of the week. On the surface that wouldn't seem too bad, but cramming 32 hours into a weekend still sounds intimidating. And I'm not sure what it pays...I'm just that desperate.
> 
> Some other positions opened up that are closer to a more traditional schedule and I applied for them, so maybe I won't have to do this. ^_^U


It's up to you. Working a heck of a lot on weekends gives you opportunities to work a part-time job during the week or to simply enjoy the weekdays you have off. I looked up what a hospital clerk earns and ~$10.00-$20.00 per hour sounds about right for a position that requires high school with no college. So, not too bad if you're seeking money to repair your car considering it's within walking distance from where you're living.

At any rate, good luck to you and your job search! Once you're able to drive you can pretty much blow town and go where you want to.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Best way to work is enjoy it. If you enjoy it enough 16 hours isn't too bad.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Cramming all your working into a weekend might suck, but one the other end, it gives you a lot of free time during the week. I've been tempted to find some sort of $10 an hour security job on the weekends or off hours so I can sit there and basically code as I get paid. If it's a brainless job, you can also double it up as study time or launching your own business.


----------

